# Challenge for you 11 stoners!!



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Trained shoulders last night had a pb. Seated front barbel shoulder press 130kg for 6 reps. Anyone match it? No lying lol!!


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

i could lift that with my willy


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats very good going mate...

your about 70kg b/w yeah ? That means you would be good for a double b/w press. Done seated thats impressive by anyone's standards.

You should post a video up of you doing it....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

video?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

My max is 80 kg

and i'm 12 stone :e


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats mate, but without a video backing it up its another internet weight im afraid.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

lol im 10 stone, 20kg from 10 reps.......

im bad.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

fair play thats insane for your weight^^ vid


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Impressive for your size......... damn its impressive for any size lol.

My max is 100kg for 3 and im 13 1/2 stone.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

I can do 200kg at 50kg bw, just i lost the charger for my video camera. lol

Internet figures mean nothing without a video or pics mate.


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Well im a straight up guy no bs here! I will try to get the boys to video it next week.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

vid

N


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

must have vid. There was an 80kg guy claiming to db chest press 50s for 12 reps and he said he was going to post a vid but he never did, so i assumed he was lying.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he ndid post the vid iveyag they werent full rom reps but the lad did it


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

oh i see i take it all back where is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

So you over head pressed close to double your body weight for 6, pmsl stop posting ****!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

sparta warrior said:


> Trained shoulders last night had a pb. Seated front barbel shoulder press 130kg for 6 reps. Anyone match it? No lying lol!!


Video by tomorrow please 

Rules:

Free Barbell - not a smith or machine

Barbell touching front delts

Slight pause at the bottom

6 reps with 130kg

You set the challenge after all


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Video by tomorrow please
> 
> Rules:
> 
> ...


Fiñ


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Id say a load of Todge until we see vid proof yawn:whistling:


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

No way Pedro!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I smell something, it's quite pungent


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

What he is probably doing is lowering the weight 2 inches and then pushing it back up with the help of 1 or 2 of his friends, see it every day at the gym.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Con said:


> What he is probably doing is lowering the weight 2 inches and then pushing it back up with the help of 1 or 2 of his friends, see it every day at the gym.


Is that not how its supposed to be done??


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

el capitano said:


> Is that not how its supposed to be done??


 Seems like most people think so:whistling:

TBH a double body weight over head press full rom and done correctly is elite quality which can be matched by very few people, now doing that six times give me a bloody break:rolleyes:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Why don't anyone just say well done, nice one, keep up the good work?

I hope he does post a video and shut you lot up!!! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

s nodyweight overhead press is impressive if standing, if sitting id still be impressed if the form was right and it was a bar and not a smith

id love to see the vid to be honest , like seeing monster lifts


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

First time on forum so there is obviously alot of lying going on here.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 13.5 stone... but i shoulder press 70kg for 8 reps, thats full reps below the chin and back up with the olympic bar... and this is fcuking hard.

i don't like to do heavier weights and lower reps for shoulders as i do not feel like i have worked them unless i do at least 8 reps


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Dont like to be negative, but......NNNAAAAAA! I wana see a vid!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Go and look for some worlds strongest man results and then come back and tell us if you think he is talking rubbish:tongue:


I aint saying i believe it!! :whistling: i'm 11st 3 and coudn't bench 130kg once let alone shoulder press it 6 times!!



sparta warrior said:


> First time on forum so there is obviously alot of lying going on here.


Mate, i'm afraid no one is gonna believe it until you get a video up!!

Do it, do it, do it!!! :bounce:


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks scott what is it with these guys lol!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

sparta warrior said:


> Thanks scott what is it with these guys lol!!


We get a lot of people making seemingly implausible claims and prefer to see the evidence. This is the internet, after all...


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

dollysprint said:


> i could lift that with my willy


You got a friend called willy:laugh:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> form is the new age disorder, loads on here claim alot but dnt back it up or their form is so way off they cant do it properly, the new bull****ter age, they werent to know u r one strong son of a B!tch.. lol
> 
> i think ud be good for still a big total if u drop it that bit deeepr, i'll get a vid and post it, i think ur good for a 180kg floor press, and at 70kg lets see a few put 110kg ontop of bodyweight!!! i cant do 220anymore!!!
> 
> ...


You mean like the video of the 145kg "bicep curl" you posted and were praising, then when someone mentioned the poor form, guess what, the big boys closed ranks and started flaming him?!!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

A "cheat curl"? What is that? (I'm being serious, not starting an arguement, i hate all that bo!!ox!) Why would you bother doing it? Seems like quick sure way to getting injured. :confused1:

I gotta show some solidarity with the smallers guys you understand!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Well fair enough if Scott backs you up obviously your not a complete clown, however, strength claims really should only be made if your using proper competition form. There are several strenght athletes on here and it just comes across as ridiculas when you claim more impressive lifts than very many established athletes can manage the difference being they do the lift correctly.

Also the title of this thread and how you have come across when no one bar Scott has any clue who you are makes you less than credible.

If your really that strong at pressing you should get together with some plers because with a couple of years powerlifting training i am sure you could break some records!

As far as you Scott and being smaller than some members, i think there is perhaps one guy on here with larger arms than you, jammy ****


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lets see the vid.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rosko said:


> You mean like the video of the 145kg "bicep curl" you posted and were praising, then when someone mentioned the poor form, guess what, the big boys closed ranks and started flaming him?!!


Are you slagging JW007 off...? Or Scott...?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This guy could be 4ft 6 and 11 stone. :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> This guy could be 4ft 6 and 11 stone. :confused1:


Nah!!

That's Becklet


----------



## Scotty2811 (Jan 24, 2009)

tbh if i seen a vid then id be very impressed because im 11 stone n i know i could not do that ill tell you what my max for 6 is when i go tomorow ...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Are you slagging JW007 off...? Or Scott...?


Not slagging anyone off mate! What a stupid fu(king comment!!! How old are you?!! Have you got a soft spot for one of them or something, or can they not read and then post for themselves? Why don't you PM them just to make sure they read it?!!!

It was ment in jest mate.

Scott replied to my post, no problem, and i replied back, asking what a "cheat curl" is coz apparently thats what it was. I also said "i'm being serious, not starting an arguement, i hate all that bollox"!

Why are you trying to stir sh!t between people that have no problem with each other, and why reply to a post clearly intended for someone else?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rosko...how long have you been lifting..?


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Get a vid on!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Rosko...how long have you been lifting..?


I've been going gym on and off for about 4 years, more seriously for about the last 2 years. Why?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you had time to google cheat curls and see what you've been missing..? on a side note...starting a fight with Tall probably not the best choice of the evening...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

No, i've never heard of them before, thats why i asked what they are! I'll have a look.

On a side note...i'm not starting a fight with anyone, if you look back you'll see it's Tall who posted a needless question.

Is as if because a few people have got a couple of stars under there name others aren't allowed to question anything they say without all the other "sheriffs" piling in!

I've no beef with anyone on this board mate, aint this being blown up for no reason?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

What ridiculas attitude Rosko i thought you were above that kind of thing.

BTW big fvcking difference posting a video of doing some cheat curls with no talk like "all you guys under 110kg better be able to do this the gauntlet is thrown down" to some body who is not known on the forum coming on here throwing down a challange with no video to back them selfs up.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, Googled cheat curls. Great, they're for building mass.

JW007, don't think i was taking the pi$$ out of your video, you clearly know far more about BBing than i ever will, your arms are bigger than my legs for fu(ks sake!! :thumb:

And Scott, no offence intended in my original post about the video, too be fair i don't think you took any!

Happy Tall?

I just couldn't understand why this video was being praised for being a curl when everyone always bangs on about keeping good form?

My bad, i now know it was a cheat curl, $hit, i'll even give 'em a go! I still can't really get my head around the concept though, seems a bit contradictory to say that a lift with bad form will be such a good mass builder, but looking at JW007's guns, they obviously work!

Rant over, lets get back to showing some lurve!! :wub:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Con, what took you so long bro?!!!!!! :tongue:

JOKE!!!

Mate, you know i aint like that, i wouldn't flame anyone usually, especially you bigger boys who clearly know your stuff. I respect what you guys say, and take on board 99% of it. Just got a bit pi$$ed off with one childish comment! No biggie!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Chaets aren't staple training Rosco mate, good form is.

Cheats are a good trick to progress through a physical or mental sticking point mostly. You hit a wall, cheat through it - own the weight then good form it - kind of thing. is my understanding


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If your not cheating, your not trying... :thumb:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Chaets aren't staple training Rosco mate, good form is.
> 
> Cheats are a good trick to progress through a physical or mental sticking point mostly. You hit a wall, cheat through it - own the weight then good form it - kind of thing. is my understanding


I like that!! think i understand the BASIC principle of it, cheers Uriel, at last a bit of sanity!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

sparta warrior said:


> Trained shoulders last night had a pb. Seated front barbel shoulder press 130kg for 6 reps. Anyone match it? *No lying lol!!*


The truth in what he is saying is right here. Nobody with a proud lift would add these words to the end of what they are saying, it is obvious.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

fftopic:

Anyway, i wanna see this vidoe of one of the seven dwarfs that weighs 11 stone pushing twice his weight!!!

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to gym we go.....


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

130kg for 6 at 11 stone?

I thought my 80kg standing overhead was good at 11 stone, oh well back to the drawing board...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Rosko said:


> Not slagging anyone off mate! What a stupid fu(king comment!!! How old are you?!! Have you got a soft spot for one of them or something, or can they not read and then post for themselves? Why don't you PM them just to make sure they read it?!!!
> 
> It was ment in jest mate.
> 
> ...





Rosko said:


> No, i've never heard of them before, thats why i asked what they are! I'll have a look.
> 
> On a side note...i'm not starting a fight with anyone, if you look back you'll see it's Tall who posted a needless question.
> 
> ...





Rosko said:


> OK, Googled cheat curls. Great, they're for building mass.
> 
> JW007, don't think i was taking the pi$$ out of your video, you clearly know far more about BBing than i ever will, your arms are bigger than my legs for fu(ks sake!! :thumb:
> 
> ...





Rosko said:


> Con, what took you so long bro?!!!!!! :tongue:
> 
> JOKE!!!
> 
> Mate, you know i aint like that, i wouldn't flame anyone usually, especially you bigger boys who clearly know your stuff. I respect what you guys say, and take on board 99% of it. Just got a bit pi$$ed off with one childish comment! No biggie!!


Can we confirm you've now put your handbag and heels away and plan to refrain from further acting like a minge?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> 130kg for 6 at 11 stone?
> 
> I thought my 80kg standing overhead was good at 11 stone, oh well back to the drawing board...


 I would expect so seeing that one of my old training partners was over 13 times pling world champion in the 67.5kg class and he never over head pressed more than 100kg in training......


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Tall said:


> *Can we confirm you've now put your handbag and heels away and plan to refrain from further acting like a minge? *


*
* PMSL:lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

hey folks, i know i am a new user and have no rep on here as you all seem to say, but i'm scotts old training partner, and scott and i can back chris up on this. i have seen the guy do it. yes it all relies on form, and there is no video to prove it, but we'll just have to get one on here to shut some people up.

This guy hasn't ever been to a public gym bar his own home gym, which i must say has an impressive array of stuff. May be i should start another stirr and challenge some of you folks out there to a bicep curl comp- ANY HERE WHO CAN DB CURL THE 45'S FOR 4-6 EACH ARM GIVE ME A SHOUT. YES I WILL BE POSTING VIDEOS TO PROVE THIS...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Er how about just post a video of him doing it? Yawn Yawn bored now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Are you slagging JW007 off...? Or Scott...?





Tall said:


> Can we confirm you've now put your handbag and heels away and plan to refrain from further acting like a minge?


Yeah, i'll put my handbag and heels away if you agree not to sh!t stir, deal? :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rosko said:


> OK, Googled cheat curls. Great, they're for building mass.
> 
> JW007, don't think i was taking the pi$$ out of your video, you clearly know far more about BBing than i ever will, your arms are bigger than my legs for fu(ks sake!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Just seen this thread:lol: :lol:

I was about to let you have both barrels, and all the "other" big guys would have backed me up for sure:thumbup1:

And you prob would have been negged to tommorrow..

However, you have put your dummy back, so nice one:lol: :lol:

But in answer to your intial question, reasons i did\do cheat curls are 3 fold..

firstly i like them as I like lifting big weights and they do build mass and power (for me)

secondly i use them as a judge of my current power level, I have and exercise i have for each body part to assses my current overall strenght level, cheat curls are the ones i use for biceps and they were not performed every week by any means.

thirdly im a powerlifter now and have done and will do again strong man events, I find the "cheat curl" gives me the explosive power and strength for disciplines such as "the log lift" when you have to lift similar weights from floor and press over head..

Standing strict curls are pretty useless for perfecting this technique TBH..

Hope i have fully answered any queries that migh have been bugging you..

As for Original poster, Im pretty sure his claims are valid, as to strictness for some of the "puritans" out there i have no idea, but im sure they would pass my "strictness" test

I would also love to see a video:thumbup1:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Not **** stirring, just saying look out for the video... you have a deal rosko.... I noticed you didn't comment on my challenge...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> Not **** stirring, just saying look out for the video... you have a deal rosko.... I noticed you didn't comment on my challenge...


I have a deal, not at all mate! If you actually read my post properly you'll see i've used a thing called "a qoute" from someone elses post! Nothing to do with you my friend! :confused1: Why would i comment on your challenge, i'm not disputing anyone's claims?! :confused1:

JW007, sweet for that reply. Are cheat curls more of an advanced thing or would it be good for most people? Also, Can't really think of any other muscle / lift it would work for, Bicep curls the only one?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome Zulu King  I would love to see a video of you doing the dbs ,that is one massive weight for bi's would be good to see:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rosko said:


> I have a deal, not at all mate! If you actually read my post properly you'll see i've used a thing called "a qoute" from someone elses post! Nothing to do with you my friend! :confused1: Why would i comment on your challenge, i'm not disputing anyone's claims?! :confused1:
> 
> JW007, sweet for that reply. Are cheat curls more of an advanced thing or would it be good for most people? Also, Can't really think of any other muscle / lift it would work for, Bicep curls the only one?


Not really that advanced, If you do normal curls (and TBH Ive yet to see anyone, apart from perhaps nytol do "strict curls" how they are supposed to be done) then you can add a few cheats at end sort of like forced reps..

Plus Imo if you do a set or 2 of cheat curls heavier than normal, you will find normal weight feels lighter next time and thus you wil get stonger and bigger...

You can cheat on most exercises, I TBH i usually do on the really heavy sets, But thats how i get bigger and stronger, But i also do the same exercise strict..

How else can you progress if your always training within your limits


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

God i thought i was a good presser.lol

I can do 140kg seated but on a smith machine and only for about 4 reps and i'm 17 an half stone :0(

If thats the guy in his avatar then he has to be the biggest 11stone dude i have ever seen

when have you seen shoulders like that on someone that is 11st,James L not included:lol:

looking forward to vid:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> hey folks, i know i am a new user and have no rep on here as you all seem to say, but i'm scotts old training partner, and scott and i can back chris up on this. i have seen the guy do it. yes it all relies on form, and there is no video to prove it, but we'll just have to get one on here to shut some people up.
> 
> This guy hasn't ever been to a public gym bar his own home gym, which i must say has an impressive array of stuff. May be i should start another stirr and challenge some of you folks out there to a bicep curl comp- ANY HERE WHO CAN DB CURL THE 45'S FOR 4-6 EACH ARM GIVE ME A SHOUT. YES I WILL BE POSTING VIDEOS TO PROVE THIS...












I have done 65s cheat, but got torn bicep (funnily enough PMSL)

But i wil do 55kgs one arm prob wed and video:thumbup1:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with Jw007 about cheat curls, i believe that sometimes it is good to train above the normal paramater and cheat curls allows me to do, as jwoo7 said, ialso only do them every now and then, and also on ly on bi's. well rosko, sorry for assuming. apologies....

i'll get vid robbyg... thanks for the welcome, appreciated.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Not really that advanced, If you do normal curls (and TBH Ive yet to see anyone, apart from perhaps nytol do "strict curls" how they are supposed to be done) then you can add a few cheats at end sort of like forced reps..
> 
> Plus Imo if you do a set or 2 of cheat curls heavier than normal, you will find normal weight feels lighter next time and thus you wil get stonger and bigger...
> 
> ...


I try to keep them as strict as poss. Usually try keep my back against a wall and use a t-bar.

How would it work with other exercises? I can see with the curl you cheat coz of the hips pushing forward and the shoulders moving back, but can't see how with any others. Any examples? :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

No worries mate


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, jwoo7, thats impressive. well fair play to you bro. i tore my bi doing 42.5kg preacher curls, so i've been taking it easy since then... but looks like i have something to build up to now. i doubt i'll get to 55kg, but hey...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Zulu, no worries mate, welcome to the board! There's some good guys on here with good advice, not that you need that much looking t your pic!! :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rosko said:


> I try to keep them as strict as poss. Usually try keep my back against a wall and use a t-bar.
> 
> How would it work with other exercises? I can see with the curl you cheat coz of the hips pushing forward and the shoulders moving back, but can't see how with any others. *Any examples*? :thumbup1:


Lying tricep extensions, you can "swing" weight a bit with added momentum..

Bouncey bench press to get a few more reps out, ie lift bum from bench...

Leg extensions, you can lift bum and swing legs for added momentum...

Lat raises abviously.....

I have a technique for most

Depends what goals are...

But in strong man, are "any" of the exercise performed strictly???? No(except perhaps squat thingy) even Deadlifts they rest bar on knees PMSL..

Move weight by any means:thumbup1:

But if you want to stay small and weak:lol: :lol: :lol: Then train super strict and light and within your capabilities


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> But if you want to stay small and weak:lol: :lol: :lol: Then train super strict and light and within your capabilities


Every lift a "cheat" lift from now on then!!!! :lol:

Nice one mate, will throw a few of these in from time to time, cheers!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> wow, jwoo7, thats impressive. well fair play to you bro. i tore my bi doing 42.5kg preacher curls, so i've been taking it easy since then... but looks like i have something to build up to now. i doubt i'll get to 55kg, but hey...


Strong lifts mate:thumbup1:

i completely ripped my tendon off in sept last year, had re-attached just 2 weeks out of cast....

so no right arm bicep training for me






current condition of arm

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic-138.htmlhttp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=axiezYb2tcM]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The obvious down side to cheats for any starters thinking about including them - is you'll suffer more injury as your exceding your body's strength limit and using very questionable (worse than normal) form.

Look how many strong men get injured.

Use with caution, JW's an advanced lad but just hurt himself too.


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi everyone well....I never intended to create such a stink!!!! Just to let you know a little bit about myself. Im not 4ft tall not much better 5ft 3 1/4 ha ha i currently weigh 11 stone 3 and 35 yrs old.I have no real experince in body building/ power lifting and have only trained at my home gym for about 4 years. The only guys i have compared myself to is scott and our mutual friend zulu king. So by posting my challange for 11 stoners was only a bit of fun(although i did do it!!) I have no profesional technique which im sure you guys with lots more expreience will hopefully put right. It was a pb which i hope i can do again on film ha ha. Will do my best !!

Now my crappy thing is my bicep strength i can do standing ez bar curls for 4 sets of 10 at 45kg and alt db curls for 4 sets of 10 on the 30s.

Any advice appreciated. Thanks Chris.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sparta warrior said:


> Hi everyone well....I never intended to create such a stink!!!! Just to let you know a little bit about myself. Im not 4ft tall not much better 5ft 3 1/4 ha ha i currently weigh 11 stone 3 and 35 yrs old.I have no real experince in body building/ power lifting and have only trained at my home gym for about 4 years. The only guys i have compared myself to is scott and our mutual friend zulu king. So by posting my challange for 11 stoners was only a bit of fun(although i did do it!!) I have no profesional technique which im sure you guys with lots more expreience will hopefully put right. It was a pb which i hope i can do again on film ha ha. Will do my best !!
> 
> Now my crappy thing is my bicep strength i can do standing ez bar curls for 4 sets of 10 at 45kg and alt db curls for 4 sets of 10 on the 30s.
> 
> Any advice appreciated. Thanks Chris.


I have every faith in your shoulder power mate:thumbup1:

As for biceps... add some cheat curls:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

well i have recommended some cheat curls to chris jw007, but he seems ,to like to concentrate on strict movements. i think that is about to change... jw007, what is ur max dead lift bro?


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

hey nice to see you on here scott, i'll have to get back onto training seriously and post some vids on here.... with the mood i'm in i'll try the 50's tonight, mayb i might tear my biceps again on the way. ha ha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> well i have recommended some cheat curls to chris jw007, but he seems ,to like to concentrate on strict movements. i think that is about to change... jw007, what is ur max dead lift bro?


335kg raw (but with wrist straps) have done 325kg without...

but bar is sh1te in gym and floor uneven...

When tore bicep i was on way too (well i wanted) 360kg raw

But back square one for few months...

Whats your max mate????

I take it your Swole Von Dutch's Big mate with the table for his swole stories PMSL:thumbup1:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah i am his mate, ha ha. i take it has has been saying things. well mine isn't as good as yours.... my max is 300 raw, but i have been to i lift like mark felix, all back and no legs included, though my hams seem to grow, lol. i wish i could lift as strong as mark though. the man is a legend.... did scott tell you about the 250kg atlas stone we had? sadly none of us could move it.

those were the days when we tried strong man training, we failed misreably though. LMAO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> yeah i am his mate, ha ha. i take it has has been saying things. well mine isn't as good as yours.... my max is 300 raw, but i have been to i lift like mark felix, all back and no legs included, though my hams seem to grow, lol. i wish i could lift as strong as mark though. the man is a legend.... did scott tell you about the 250kg atlas stone we had? sadly none of us could move it.
> 
> those were the days when we tried strong man training, we failed misreably though. LMAO


300kg raw is awesome, your pretty tall to are you not??? Im only 5'10" (tad under after years off squatting)

Mr Felix did his bicep too, about 6 weeks before me:thumbup1:

Happens to the best PMSL....

Yes you have appeared incognito in a few of Ducth Swoles stories I think:lol: :lol:

No atlas stone story yet, but I guess will be one pretty shortly involving "hotties" 21"Guns, Ripped muscles and Alpha male exageration:beer:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

well we have had the crazy times.... sadly now i leave the alpha male thing to others, i have nothing to prove... there's always bigger fish out there. but i still love a good challenge. i'm 6.1inc tall. you are a big looking guy for 5.10, how much do you weigh?

i haven't followed the current series of strong man, i didn't realise he ruptured his bi? that is one odd injury, i found it not to hurt, just the first initial pain and then that was it. so how is the arm now? atleast it'll leave you with a good peak on your bi, did mine. lol.


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, some big boys here... I am well impressed. Looking forward to this video! You on gear or all natural? Wish i were born with yr strength.

Jim


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> well we have had the crazy times.... sadly now i leave the alpha male thing to others, i have nothing to prove... there's always bigger fish out there. but i still love a good challenge. i'm 6.1inc tall. you are a big looking guy for 5.10, how much do you weigh?
> 
> i haven't followed the current series of strong man, i didn't realise he ruptured his bi? that is one odd injury, i found it not to hurt, just the first initial pain and then that was it. so how is the arm now? atleast it'll leave you with a good peak on your bi, did mine. lol.


Well im sure you will make guest appearances in dutch stories form time to time lol...

Im about 235lb in okish shape...

Want to be 242lb ripped (thats 110kg my weigh class for PL) But got concentrate on arm 1st:thumbup1:

Yeah bicep is now a lot shorter, but maybe not bad thing as left was always a lot shorter so i could end up more symetrical :beer:

Felix think he did, funnily enough doing atlas stones PMSL

What you weigh mate??? Oh and come on share the GUN size:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

7367wells said:


> Wow, some big boys here... I am well impressed. Looking forward to this video! You on gear or all natural? Wish i were born with yr strength.
> 
> Jim


Totally and always will be Natty mate


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

You weigh more than i do bro, i'm about 92.5kg at the moment. but usually about 95kg. guns are almost 20inc warm right now, just measured too. lol. but after tonights session i'll take a measurement and see what it says

need to put on some weight properly, though i can say i have no androgens or otherwise in my system right now. For those that doubt,you can all have a **** test if u want too. so i suppose that answers your question 7367wells.

Now Jw007, i can see from your photos, ur arm look immense, must be atleast about 20.5 right now?


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well im sure you will make guest appearances in dutch stories form time to time lol...
> 
> Im about 235lb in okish shape...
> 
> ...


looks like you don't have too far to go to reach the 110kg weight.


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Well im sure you will make guest appearances in dutch stories form time to time lol...
> 
> Im about 235lb in okish shape...
> 
> ...


110kg ripped, i can only wish i could achieve that. you aren't that far off... the most i go up to is 105kg, and i try to stay fairly lean, but that seems to go out of the window...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> You weigh more than i do bro, i'm about 92.5kg at the moment. but usually about 95kg. guns are almost 20inc warm right now, just measured too. lol. but after tonights session i'll take a measurement and see what it says
> 
> need to put on some weight properly, though i can say i have no androgens or otherwise in my system right now. For those that doubt,you can all have a **** test if u want too. so i suppose that answers your question 7367wells.
> 
> Now Jw007, i can see from your photos, ur arm look immense, must be atleast about 20.5 right now?


If you looked at pics on my thread then they are prob over 20", dont know how much???? but they are pumped so i dont measure pumped as its not a true reflection of the size they are when i go out wearing super tight T-shirts PMSL...

I cant "keep" pumping up in toilets all nite (unlike dutch:lol

So biggest i have measured cold is a bit over 19.5" they may have been more, but currently not measuring to back full health

HUUUUge Guns mate for 92.5kg bodyweight..... :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sparta warrior said:


> looks like you don't have too far to go to reach the 110kg weight.


4 or 5kg mate:thumb:

But trouble is im pretty much near my genetic limit so getting just a few kilos lean is a right pain in bottom (literally:lol: :lol: )


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Does answer my question. some of us are born, some of us are born awesome. I guess i was the former!

Keep it up lads! I ENVY you!

Jim


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> If you looked at pics on my thread then they are prob over 20", dont know how much???? but they are pumped so i dont measure pumped as its not a true reflection of the size they are when i go out wearing super tight T-shirts PMSL...
> 
> I cant "keep" pumping up in toilets all nite (unlike dutch:lol
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, they have always been easy to train and grow. In all fairness, last year i had to stop training them as a friend told me i looked stupid as the over powered my shoulders and just made my upper body look stupid :confused1: .Then again at that point they were at their biggest.

I've been trying to concentrate on shoulders more, seem to be failing though..

Hey, the toilet press up thing is cool, ok not, LMAO, though i am ashmed to say i have tried it once....

Not any more.. ha ha

Well your guns look bigger bro than that.. :thumb:

And you are right about putting on good quality muscle lean, it's such a pain in the ****. I try to stay relatively lean year round, but painful. must be worse for you, doing strong man etc, staying lean must be taxing on your body.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> 4 or 5kg mate:thumb:
> 
> But trouble is im pretty much near my genetic limit so getting just a few kilos lean is a right pain in bottom (literally:lol: :lol: )


How do you know what your genetic limit is?


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

7367wells said:


> Does answer my question. some of us are born, some of us are born awesome. I guess i was the former!
> 
> Keep it up lads! I ENVY you!
> 
> Jim


You are too harsh to yourself bro, we all start from somewhere, you are the only1 that can make a difference. :thumbup1:you should've seen me when i first started training, useless as hell. but almost 7yrs down the road, i'm getting there lol.

weight wise, i started off at 13.5kg, so it's been a long 7yrs....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> How do you know what your genetic limit is?


Because when you have been training 18 years then decide to take 6g of aas a week on top of 10iu GH a day plus slin and eating nearly doublewhat you were eating pre-course and you are breaking all PBS strength wise in gym but weight is struggling to go up hugely I would say Lean genetic size has probably been mostly achieved..

Anything else:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Because when you have been training 18 years then decide to take 6g of aas a week on top of 10iu GH a day plus slin and eating nearly doublewhat you were eating pre-course and you are breaking all PBS strength wise in gym but weight is struggling to go up hugely I would say Lean genetic size has probably been mostly achieved..
> 
> Anything else:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Straight down the line bro...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> Cheers bro, they have always been easy to train and grow. In all fairness, last year i had to stop training them as a friend told me i looked stupid as the over powered my shoulders and just made my upper body look stupid :confused1: .Then again at that point they were at their biggest.
> 
> I've been trying to concentrate on shoulders more, seem to be failing though..
> 
> ...


Fck that mate, if they frow like weeds then let em, Hell i would let my arms get as big as poss if i could and look as freaky\stupid as poss...

I reckon your mate was just jealous:thumbup1:

I never really did the pump up in toilets thing, constant pint drinking pumps up guns, plus i dehydrate before i go out, drink dry white wine to then make me even more vascular, and even sometimes pop a V to increase vascuality further LMFAO...

Hell yeah im vain :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers for Gun comments, But have to be honest, if looking at the hulk pic in my avvy it was "photoshopped" a little ha ha...

Its easier to stay lean ive found with GH:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok so read this thread from the start and even made a comment about the claims being crap.....now, lets see, a strange random claim by a new member with no avatar of a monster lift. All the forum replies skeptical at best and rightly so with the evidence they have to go off. Then all of a sudden this random new member knows one of the sherifs on here and also has back up from another dude with big lifts. Then the random poster pops up a couple of different avy's around the same time as his backup arrives of a monster 11 stoner who is short thus being the best shape for this lift at his body weight. Plus, this dude trains only in his home gym but knows the other lifters hhmmmmm, I smell a rat. So we have all been party to a stitch up to see our obvious responses to this big claim. Well we have been had but in a nice way. So who dreamed up this plan or am I being over cynical, whatever the answer it is all in good spirits. :beer:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Fck that mate, if they frow like weeds then let em, Hell i would let my arms get as big as poss if i could and look as freaky\stupid as poss...
> 
> I reckon your mate was just jealous:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Yeah it is meant to keep you learner, i tried it once when i ruptured my bi as i was told it's help my recovery and heal my bi. in all fairness, it did completely.

I stay leaner by carb minupulation, i can look really dry in about 4days. i find it easier just shooting my protein sky high and dropping carbs over a period of about 1.5weeks. painful as hell, when training as you aways feel drained, but really good for getting quick results.

Obviously GH is a better source, but expensive...


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Ok so read this thread from the start and even made a comment about the claims being crap.....now, lets see, a strange random claim by a new member with no avatar of a monster lift. All the forum replies skeptical at best and rightly so with the evidence they have to go off. Then all of a sudden this random new member knows one of the sherifs on here and also has back up from another dude with big lifts. Then the random poster pops up a couple of different avy's around the same time as his backup arrives of a monster 11 stoner who is short thus being the best shape for this lift at his body weight. Plus, this dude trains only in his home gym but knows the other lifters hhmmmmm, I smell a rat. So we have all been party to a stitch up to see our obvious responses to this big claim. Well we have been had but in a nice way. So who dreamed up this plan or am I being over cynical, whatever the answer it is all in good spirits. :beer:


I all honesty this isn't a stitch up, for his size he is pretty damm strong, but hey, don't take my word for it, just waiting for the video to come up. I'm not his back up, just joined as he mentioned the response to the post so i just thought i'd comment.

Your sceptism is ok, i would be too if for the fact that i haven't seen it. Just because people are new members doesn't mean that there aren't real trainers out there, who can do things they say they can do, amidst thr bull ****ters and liers here.

It seems to me, that because you guys are used to that sort of thing doesn't make every1 else a liar.

he has agreed to make a video, we'll see if it can be done tonight...

As for me, i do those lifts and i;ll grab a video. it seems we are all agreed on one thing, 'get a video and prove it' :thumb:

that shall be done and hopefully would shut a few people up. i say hopefully as i realise some people will always try to disprove things when they realise it is posible.

this was not meant in any heated manner by the way:beer:

tony


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> I all honesty this isn't a stitch up, for his size he is pretty damm strong, but hey, don't take my word for it, just waiting for the video to come up. I'm not his back up, just joined as he mentioned the response to the post so i just thought i'd comment.
> 
> Your sceptism is ok, i would be too if for the fact that i haven't seen it. Just because people are new members doesn't mean that there aren't real trainers out there, who can do things they say they can do, amidst thr bull ****ters and liers here.
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/49637-last-night-birthday-night-out-gf-rant-5-a.html

Dont you mean DARNELL:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Ok so read this thread from the start and even made a comment about the claims being crap.....now, lets see, a strange random claim by a new member with no avatar of a monster lift. All the forum replies skeptical at best and rightly so with the evidence they have to go off. Then all of a sudden this random new member knows one of the sherifs on here and also has back up from another dude with big lifts. Then the random poster pops up a couple of different avy's around the same time as his backup arrives of a monster 11 stoner who is short thus being the best shape for this lift at his body weight. Plus, this dude trains only in his home gym but knows the other lifters hhmmmmm, I smell a rat. So we have all been party to a stitch up to see our obvious responses to this big claim. Well we have been had but in a nice way. So who dreamed up this plan or am I being over cynical, whatever the answer it is all in good spirits. :beer:


p.s we know each other, as i used to train with dutch_scott, and used to work with him at a gym call enfomer, secondly, chris used to pop in there every now and again, and not to add that he is the local butcher, so thats where we get all our meat from.

But seeeing as u are sceptical, u might think this is a whole load of bull. lol.

Hope this answers ur questions bro.. :thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Zulu king said:


> I all honesty this isn't a stitch up, for his size he is pretty damm strong, but hey, don't take my word for it, just waiting for the video to come up. I'm not his back up, just joined as he mentioned the response to the post so i just thought i'd comment.
> 
> Your sceptism is ok, i would be too if for the fact that i haven't seen it. Just because people are new members doesn't mean that there aren't real trainers out there, who can do things they say they can do, amidst thr bull ****ters and liers here.
> 
> ...


No I am not saying I dont believe you now at all just that you created an illusion of unbelievability sucking us all in. It was akin to a grand entrance if you know what I mean.

I for one am more than happy to have more strong dudes around to banter with and welcome you both :thumbup1:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/49637-last-night-birthday-night-out-gf-rant-5-a.html
> 
> Dont you mean DARNELL:lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope definately Tony,

if u read a few of the posts back u'll see i used the word old training partner....

:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zulu king said:


> Nope definately Tony,
> 
> if u read a few of the posts back u'll see i used the word old training partner....
> 
> :thumb:


lol oh yeah and hes 250lb, but you know Von swole :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Rickski said:


> No I am not saying I dont believe you now at all just that you created an illusion of unbelievability sucking us all in. It was akin to a grand entrance if you know what I mean.
> 
> I for one am more than happy to have more strong dudes around to banter with and welcome you both :thumbup1:


Appreciated.... thanks for the welcome... now i'll get that video sorted.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

jw007 said:


> lol oh yeah and hes 250lb, but you know Von swole :lol: :lol:


i'll read that post again as i didn't get most of what it was all bout... in between work. 

thats alot of weight...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

dude how tall are you, cant believe your 11 stone by your avvy


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> dude how tall are you, cant believe your 11 stone by your avvy


5.3 3/4, and currently weigh 11.3st. keep your eye out for vid, i'll also take a weigh in at the start. though in all fairness i have chicken legs, so that might explain the weight. but i'm working on that... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats though mate, reps for the lift, nice to see an impressive lift that actually has evidence lol


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry to be negative but you sure you're not getting kilogrammes mixed up with pounds???


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks mate...... Big up to all us little uns out there ha ha Big boys better look out!!! ha ha ha only jokin as i have realized how sensitive you are!


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

vaux275 said:


> sorry to be negative but you sure you're not getting kilogrammes mixed up with pounds???


:laugh:

What????!!!!! I must look really thick ha ha ha


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

sparta warrior said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What????!!!!! I must look really thick ha ha ha


60kg lol.. When is this 130kg bb press video coming then bud?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Good reply. Seems to suggest that your training, diet and gear use is perfect though, but then id expect nothing less from you!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't fu(king believe it!!!! Just been gym and thought i'd try a few cheat curls - only gone and torn my bicep!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Rosko said:


> I don't fu(king believe it!!!! Just been gym and thought i'd try a few cheat curls - only gone and torn my bicep!!!!! :cursing:


You having a laugh mate or you really torn it mate


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Na only joking, i done legs!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Na only joking, i done legs!! :lol:


 ha ha...


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Rosko said:


> I don't fu(king believe it!!!! Just been gym and thought i'd try a few cheat curls - only gone and torn my bicep!!!!! :cursing:


i hope you are having a laugh mate? i hope it's nothing bad..


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

i should've read down the page. lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rosko said:


> I don't fu(king believe it!!!! Just been gym and thought i'd try a few cheat curls - only gone and torn my bicep!!!!! :cursing:


Knew you were joking............

............you don't have any fcking biceps:tongue:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

My right bicep aint to bad, thats got nothing to do with training though!!! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Knew you were joking............
> 
> ............you don't have any fcking biceps:tongue:


That did make me laugh:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh 'ere we go, the big boys have perked up all of a sudden!!! Stop picking on me you big bullies!! :crying:

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rosko said:


> Oh 'ere we go, the big boys have perked up all of a sudden!!! Stop picking on me you big bullies!! :crying:
> 
> :lol:


Calm down now mate or you strain your fingerceps on the keyboard:lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

You take the pi$$ but i am actually injured! I tweaked a headache this morning!! I'm gutted!! :cursing:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> come on chris , get down my gym and lets get a shoulder press filmed, id do mine but im natty, 3 stone down and currently havent trained for 5 days!!! that deadlift ****ed me totally!!!
> 
> so glad zulu isnt still here training id have broken by now!!


Hey bro, i'll be back soon, need some serious traning sessions again, i haven't torn something in a while, lol. mayb it is time to start back again on everything heavy and metal. I fancy some strong man training again Dutch...


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Rosko said:


> You take the pi$$ but i am actually injured! I tweaked a headache this morning!! I'm gutted!! :cursing:


i seldom use that excuse now adays... :beer:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> come on chris , get down my gym and lets get a shoulder press filmed, id do mine but im natty, 3 stone down and currently havent trained for 5 days!!! that deadlift ****ed me totally!!!
> 
> so glad zulu isnt still here training id have broken by now!!


Have you still got that 90kg log at the gym? i fancy a session...


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> for all of u who dnt know
> 
> zulu king is one of the most genetically gifted people ive met, ive known him close on 9 years, lived with him, trained with him, worked 14 hr days with him, some of his lifts include
> 
> ...


oooh i can hear wedding bells! :laugh:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> for all of u who dnt know
> 
> zulu king is one of the most genetically gifted people ive met, ive known him close on 9 years, lived with him, trained with him, worked 14 hr days with him, some of his lifts include
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, thanks for the intro bro, those were the days, those pussies at the new gym train lke fools, then the stand around like vultures watching a carcass when i train, wispering to themselves all manner of bull****s.

i just wished for some of them to be trapped underneath a heavy squat bar, then that mighgive them some comprehension of what we go through on a daily/weekly basis. Miss your place, and good old steel city, where tims dog woulp try and bite ur ankles and **** on ur shoes whilst u were squatting. now that is a gym....

i might even start a thread to hard core gyms. lol.

Everything ok?


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

ComradeYezhov said:


> oooh i can hear wedding bells! :laugh:


Do you wanna be the best man? seems like thats the kind of thing u like... ha ha:thumbup1:


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

Zulu king said:


> Do you wanna be the best man? seems like thats the kind of thing u like... ha ha:thumbup1:


haha sure thing! Do you know when we're gonna see this video, i've kept out of the debate over it and im really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

ComradeYezhov said:


> haha sure thing! Do you know when we're gonna see this video, i've kept out of the debate over it and im really looking forward to seeing it!


I have asked chris to get a video of it, so hopefully he'll put it on soon... but i'll be sure to draw it to ur attention post hoc... you'll have to come in for the fitting for the outfits for the wedding... ha ha ha. :lol:


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

Zulu king said:


> I have asked chris to get a video of it, so hopefully he'll put it on soon... but i'll be sure to draw it to ur attention post hoc... you'll have to come in for the fitting for the outfits for the wedding... ha ha ha. :lol:


haha, yeah im thinking just glittery posing pouches and cream waistcoats..


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

ComradeYezhov said:


> haha, yeah im thinking just glittery posing pouches and cream waistcoats..


that just put me in stitches, fair enough bro, thats funny.. :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought a vid was coming..? Anyways if Dutch Scott is leaving the board, does that mean you two gentlemen are leaving with him or do you think your gonna stick around..?


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Well i did try do reproduce the 130kg press only managed 4 with a slight spot at the bottom was not good enough to post!! sorry guys but I have had a stinking cold and I did say it was a pb!! Will try again soon,have one warming up on 100kg which was made to look real easy if that will do ha ha ha:lol:


----------



## Zulu king (Jan 26, 2009)

Bro i'm here to stay, i love the website and the mentality here...


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> come on chris , get down my gym and lets get a shoulder press filmed, id do mine but im natty, 3 stone down and currently havent trained for 5 days!!! that deadlift ****ed me totally!!!
> 
> so glad zulu isnt still here training id have broken by now!!


Well I did try the other night but only managed 4 with a slight spot at the bottom not good. Have had a stinking cold so that's my excuse any way!! May be a one off lost my confidence now.

Found a fantastic gym which we may be supplying now trying to arrange a spartan evening of fun with some of the other guys there do fancy coming to back us up?? :thumb:


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Lin said:


> LMFAO I'm 11st and can only manage a measly 60kg for reps :blush:


 wow that's a good shoulder press you should be very happy with that!! :thumb:


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> which gym, yes sure
> 
> and as for the spot, this board will tear u to peices if anyone goes near the bar.


City fitness melksham impressive gym. When is a good night for you ? need to make it soon!

As for the spot ahhhh f**k it !! :lol:


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok Scott when you free next week?? :beer:


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry mate I take carys swimming on a tues night, any other?


----------



## sparta warrior (Jan 24, 2009)

skip ? wed is fine! :cool2:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lin said:


> LMFAO I'm 11st and can only manage a measly 60kg for reps :blush:


You standing over head press an olympic bar with one 20kg plate either side for reps?! :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

born2bebrawn said:


> Lin i very much doubt that


gotta be a machine with the pin at 60. you know the light as fk ones that all the newbie lads who just joined the gym go on cos they can lift the full stack.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hahaha I'm guessing she meant 'Machines'

-Matt


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice...I'm about 80kg and at the mo I'm at 44kg DB seated...Long way to go but thats 3x8


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

with the anticipation of the video this guy could get signed by muscletec. lol.

looking forward to seeing it. hope u get it again.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

n987 - Your avay - Bull Mastiff!

I miss mine :-( passed away many years ago..


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> i dunno, even a machine 60kg is heavy , she lacks testosterone, i know lots who can do 60kg free weight olympic barbell
> 
> born2be + pauly..... u guys seem shocked more cos u might be near that mark me thinks, a decent 80kg plau guy shud be 80-140kg range, so a 70k woman who trains hard could be 60kg....


not really mate. Its because I've seen her shoulders. and greatest repect to Lin, they don't look as if they could handle that weight safely. one could say that mass and strength arent related but there a limit to this.

anyway, shes just proved us right.

even so on the machine- thats a good lift imo.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

A jones machine is just a smith machine but better. I would say that if you can do 60kg on a jones then you could do 60kg freeweight.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

walks said:


> A jones machine is just a smith machine but better. I would say that if you can do 60kg on a jones then you could do 60kg freeweight.


I can do 140 seated on a Jones 160 seated on a Smith and 100 standing free weight.

hence smith and jones were dumped a while ago.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I can do 140 seated on a Jones 160 seated on a Smith and 100 standing free weight.
> 
> hence smith and jones were dumped a while ago.


we have a LF smith machine, i swear it takes about 40k off the bar.

I Never do seated with a bar, standing press is much better


----------



## sam600 (Feb 4, 2008)

cant believe ive had this thread bookmarked for all this time and still no vid!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sam600 said:


> cant believe ive had this thread bookmarked for all this time and still no vid!


same ive been waiting :tongue:


----------



## scorch316 (Jan 8, 2009)

is that free bar???

i do 50 kg dumbells but no where near that bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

So the video, is it going to be this year or shall I check back in 2010?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

well reps to ya bud cuz thats a weight and a half at any body weight let alone 11 stone.im did 120 on the smith machine mondaynite for 6 and that was fuking hard enough at 14.4 stone:rockon: :thumbup1:


----------



## sam600 (Feb 4, 2008)

130kg to chin for 6 at 11 stone would still impress myself. thats some serious weight!!


----------

